# What are peoples opinions on oversized gsds?



## gsdemack (Feb 19, 2013)

I had a comment from somebody today that she never really did grow that much but I suppose she's a bitch - annoying really but I think I still prefer a standard size one.

Strangly nobody feels afraid of her at all?? She is 14 months...

Opinions appreciated - thanks.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Not sure what you're asking since you're comments don't mention over sized GSD's.

Do we have to endure this topic yet again? 
It's been done to death and never ends well.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

It is always a joy to see a standard size GSD at a slim weight - they look amazing. I hate seeing obese GSDs, but I do like the look of tall GSDs (above breed standard) so long as they are slim. Also, don't know if you show, but a friend of mine who does show told me when they have German judges, the German's love them slim and within the breed standard for height (they get good points).

Also, sometimes people not familiar with GSDs think girls are just small if they are used to seeing male. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## gsdemack (Feb 19, 2013)

Harry and Lola said:


> It is always a joy to see a standard size GSD at a slim weight - they look amazing. I hate seeing obese GSDs, but I do like the look of tall GSDs (above breed standard) so long as they are slim. Also, don't know if you show, but a friend of mine who does show told me when they have German judges, the German's love them slim and within the breed standard for height (they get good points).
> 
> Also, sometimes people not familiar with GSDs think girls are just small if they are used to seeing male.
> 
> Just my opinion.



Thanks for that opinion. I was going to unsubscribe from the thread if your post was similar to the first one. I don't know why such people feel the need to reply....sometimes when you create a thread yourself there is something different about it....


----------



## FirefighterGSD (Jan 20, 2014)

gsdemack said:


> Thanks for that opinion. I was going to unsubscribe from the thread if your post was similar to the first one. I don't know why such people feel the need to reply....sometimes when you create a thread yourself there is something different about it....


Honestly, there are just some topics that are discussed over and over again that members get tired of reading about after awhile. I don't think it was anything personal pointed toward you or your thread  You can type oversize shepherds into the search bar and read all of the older threads on the topic.


----------



## gsdemack (Feb 19, 2013)

FirefighterGSD said:


> Honestly, there are just some topics that are discussed over and over again that members get tired of reading about after awhile. I don't think it was anything personal pointed toward you or your thread  You can type oversize shepherds into the search bar and read all of the older threads on the topic.



Doing that now!


----------



## FirefighterGSD (Jan 20, 2014)

gsdemack said:


> Doing that now!


Right on


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

gsdemack said:


> Thanks for that opinion. I was going to unsubscribe from the thread if your post was similar to the first one. *I don't know why such people feel the need to reply..*..sometimes when you create a thread yourself there is something different about it....


Because it's been done to death and I literally didn't (and still don't) know what you were asking? The initial post didn't make much sense to me. 
Not sure why you would unsubscribe over one reply that you didn't like. It was just my opinion.





FirefighterGSD said:


> *Honestly, there are just some topics that are discussed over and over again that members get tired of reading about after awhile. *I don't think it was anything personal pointed toward you or your thread  You can type oversize shepherds into the search bar and read all of the older threads on the topic.


Exactly! Especially when they create nothing but ill will with members who have over sized GSD's. It gets tiring after awhile. It was nothing personal towards the OP.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I still don't understand where "over sized" comes into play regarding the original post.
Sounds like your GSD is small and you prefer a standard sized one.
So why are you asking for opinions on over sized GSD's?


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Just watched Gunner opening his Christmas present of Milk Bones....LOL

Very meticulous.


SuperG


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

SuperG said:


> Just watched Gunner opening his Christmas present of Milk Bones....LOL
> 
> Very meticulous.
> 
> ...


He's a character isn't he?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

GSDGunner said:


> I still don't understand where "over sized" comes into play regarding the original post.
> Sounds like your GSD is small and you prefer a standard sized one.
> So why are you asking for opinions on over sized GSD's?


He wants to see if Danifani and I have changed our positions on it.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

shepherdmom said:


> He wants to see if Danifani and I have changed our positions on it.


:spittingcoffee::rofl::toasting:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what topics aren't dicussed over and over?



FirefighterGSD said:


> >>>> Honestly, there are just some topics that are discussed over and over again<<<<
> 
> that members get tired of reading about after awhile. I don't think it was anything personal pointed toward you or your thread  You can type oversize shepherds into the search bar and read all of the older threads on the topic.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

shepherdmom said:


> He wants to see if Danifani and I have changed our positions on it.



Hahaha now that's funny!


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

GSDgunner not everyone reads every post on here or even reply for that matter, so the fact this topic may have repeated itself over and over again shouldn't mean anything, as it gives new people or those people that didn't respond to the other posts an opportunity to voice their opinions.

If you have discussed this topic before and am over it, then don't look at this one, allow other people to discuss


----------



## sarah1366 (Nov 3, 2013)

There shouldn't be an opinion really cause it's like asking a human not to grow to big I have shepherd male 29 inched at shoulder and gsd x belgian 28 inches at shoulder shes a female you just can't predict how big a dog even of specific breeding is going to get mine came from standard parents in height so you just never know 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Harry and Lola said:


> GSDgunner not everyone reads every post on here or even reply for that matter, so the fact this topic may have repeated itself over and over again shouldn't mean anything, as it gives new people or those people that didn't respond to the other posts an opportunity to voice their opinions.
> 
> If you have discussed this topic before and am over it, then don't look at this one, allow other people to discuss


You're absolutely right. 
But I'll say it again, I don't understand why the OP is asking about over sized GSD's when the original post only mentions that they own a small GSD (and they'd prefer a standard sized one).
So why are they asking about opinions about over sized? I'm just genuinely curious. I don't understand the original post is all. And it still hasn't been answered (not that they're required to).

You can debate/discuss anything you want of course. I just see this going where every other "over sized" thread has gone. 

Okay, I'll shut my trap now and go back to looking at pictures. 
Carry on.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

mycobraracr said:


> Hahaha now that's funny!


You might enjoy this thread. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/407642-how-much-average-12-week-old-male-weigh.html


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

GSDGunner said:


> You're absolutely right.
> But I'll say it again, I don't understand why the OP is asking about over sized GSD's when the original post only mentions that they own a small GSD (and they'd prefer a standard sized one).
> So why are they asking about opinions about over sized? I'm just genuinely curious..


does the op have to own an over sized shepherd to ask for other peoples opinion on them? 

with that said, im assuming since the op isnt new that they created this thread in hopes of bashing the over sized dogs to make them feel better about their small shepherd.

i find people with the smaller shepherds are much more easily offended then people with gigantic shepherds.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

boomer11 said:


> i find people with the smaller shepherds are much more easily offended then people with gigantic shepherds.


Oh NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! What's a gigantic GSD' my guy is "only 115 lbs" does he count or is he merely over sized?


----------



## redandgold (Jul 2, 2013)

I like 'em. Would quite like a 145 pound monster Shepherd (assuming all that was healthy muscle and bone structure).


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

redandgold said:


> I like 'em. Would quite like a 145 pound monster Shepherd (assuming all that was healthy muscle and bone structure).


Again is that for real???


----------



## redandgold (Jul 2, 2013)

Chip18 said:


> Again is that for real???


They exist, don't know if they're supposed to be that way or just overweight though.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Our first foster was a little in size GSD about 60lbs though, she was built like a little springy armored tank


I also want to add that she was a freakn speed demon, and she was so insane with her rope pully that she would go to the bathroom while playing tug ( no problem going number 2 while she was engaged in a good game)


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

redandgold said:


> They exist, don't know if they're supposed to be that way or just overweight though.


Any pictures? To me it sounds like Bigfoot or the rare and elusive BevCoon! Face of a Beaver and the Body of a Racoon!  Icarly referance.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

boomer11 said:


> i find people with the smaller shepherds are much more easily offended then people with gigantic shepherds.


I have to agree witb you here. I think if your secure in your dogs size whether it be large or small, peoples comments dont bother you. You also dont need to expect everyone to like your size dog. I think people should have the choice and get what they want. Just as long as they are aware of the standard sizes for showing etc. I love my dog the way he is.


----------



## redandgold (Jul 2, 2013)

Chip18 said:


> Any pictures? To me it sounds like Bigfoot or the rare and elusive BevCoon! Face of a Beaver and the Body of a Racoon!  Icarly referance.


I've definitely seen a picture of a supposedly 145lb one somewhere...let me google


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Msmaria said:


> I have to agree witb you here. I think if your secure in your dogs size whether it be large or small, peoples comments dont bother you. You also dont need to expect everyone to like your size dog. I think people should have the choice and get what they want. Just as long as they are aware of the standard sizes for showing etc. I love my dog the way he is.


I heard on The View that some women actually prefer smaller ones.....never met one though.


SuperG


----------



## redandgold (Jul 2, 2013)

I can't find a 145lb one now, I did find 2 that are supposedly 135:

http://www.pioneergermanshepherds.com/ashxsnickers_goliath3halfyears.jpg

http://www.pioneergermanshepherds.com/ashstand2012good.jpg


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

boomer11 said:


> does the op have to own an over sized shepherd to ask for other peoples opinion on them?
> 
> No, of course not. Just don't understand the relevance of the post.
> 
> ...


Seen way too many threads go downhill once an over sized GSD is mentioned. Especially when they're defended. Everyone is certainly entitled to their opinion and I've been vocal myself on this subject. I just hate to see anyone made to feel bad for owning one. Myself included.


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

If I wanted a 145 pound plus Dog I'd get a Great Dane or an Irish Wolfhound. My Jake's Sire Pike was around 120 Lbs and considered oversize.

Pike:

Jake is 83 pounds, big enough for me!




I've never seen a GSD that was a healthy 145 Lbs !


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

redandgold said:


> I can't find a 145lb one now, I did find 2 that are supposedly 135:
> 
> http://www.pioneergermanshepherds.com/ashxsnickers_goliath3halfyears.jpg
> 
> http://www.pioneergermanshepherds.com/ashstand2012good.jpg


Close enough and wow holy crap! The whole OS thing was a surprise to me! I knew something was up when I saw my nephews two GSD's one White one Black. They looked Coyote's in size, my guy looks more like a wolf.

I was horrified! But I wanted to know what the deal was and now I do. I like the big boys myself 95 to 120 or so. Just Joe Q average pet guy. 

On the Breeders site..."sweet temperament" yeah I'd have to pretty much see that! Aloof..that I get!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Is 75 pounds a smaller shepherd by your standards?

I get the "she's too small to be a real german shepherd" comment about Ilda from time to time. 

I don't care except if the person asks "is she pure bred?" I respond yes and THEN the person argues with me about it. This has only happened twice and I'm out with my dog a lot. One lady would not let it go and I used a bit of sarcasm to shut her up. Having read threads about sables, threads about blacks and other dogs that don't fit with the general public perception of a GSD it's the argumentative people who cause more of a negative reaction, naturally.

Having said that the vast majority of my encounters out in public with my dogs is positive. The usual comment I over hear " ooooo look a German Shepherd". Usually followed by comments like "how beautiful", "I used to have one and miss him so much" things of that nature. 



boomer11 said:


> i find people with the smaller shepherds are much more easily offended then people with gigantic shepherds.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Here's a previous thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/breed-standard/213578-oversized-gsds.html


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't approve of breeders breeding for large over standard dogs but if a reputable breeder ends up producing a freak then I'll gladly take it. 

Oh and fat dogs are a huge pet peeve of mine, if the dog is within standard height wise and weighs 115 pounds, no thanks.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Overstandard GSDs are more prone to joint issues, are hard to physically handle in a sport like IPO, and have shorter lives - in my experience. I prefer GSDs who are within standard for weight and are kept at ideal working weight.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I have an oversized dog. He's a great dog, and gorgeous. I know that dogs outside of the standard happen, and I'm fine with that. It's when people breed specifically for oversized dogs that I have a problem. The breed isn't supposed to be a giant dog. It's like saying "I want a 40 lb chihuaha." If you want a dog that big, get a breed that is supposed to be that big. The thought of a 145 lb GSD makes me want to cry.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Here's a previous thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/breed-standard/213578-oversized-gsds.html


Here is another one. There are tons of them. http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/bloodlines-pedigrees/383442-gsds-getting-bigger.html


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I have an over sized GSD. If you don't like him, YOU come tell him. I ain't sayin' a word.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I ask this purely out of curiosity, have you ever had folks questioning/disagreeing with you if he is purebred or not due to his size?




Lilie said:


> I have an over sized GSD. If you don't like him, YOU come tell him. I ain't sayin' a word.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My boy is a freak too. 28.5 inches at the shoulder but he's a lean 90 pounds. 

He isn't very agile, he's way too dang big to lift and it doesn't take much to tire him out but he sure is gorgeous and he's a great dog. :wub:


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

My opinion is oversized GSDs are oversized.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

hunterisgreat said:


> My opinion is oversized GSDs are oversized.


Yep but they are real! Family pets the "Breeders" I've seen aren't claiming them to be IPO dogs, just family pets with big size and great personalities.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

fredh said:


> If I wanted a 145 pound plus Dog I'd get a Great Dane or an Irish Wolfhound. My Jake's Sire Pike was around 120 Lbs and considered oversize.
> 
> Pike:
> 
> Jake is 83 pounds, big enough for me!


 I'd have no problem with Jake's size. If I got a Standard size Shepard and he was Jake's size that would be fine by me, but having seen my Nephews standard GSD's I'm no longer sure that would be the case?? ie at least 85 lbs his were well under that.





fredh said:


> I've never seen a GSD that was a healthy 145 Lbs !


Still the elusive Big Foot/Bev **** of the dog world!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> I ask this purely out of curiosity, have you ever had folks questioning/disagreeing with you if he is purebred or not due to his size?


He is a LH with poor pigment. Lost his saddle etc. He looks like a cream & red sable. So nobody ever believes he's AKC registered. His long hair makes him look even bigger.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I've had a few people ask me if he's mixed with a Great Dane? Lol actually one of those said HE WAS mixed with a Great Dane. I've had a few ask if he was part coyote because of his sable color. But mostly like the poster below, I get alot of wow a german shepherd, he's beautiful, he's a big boy.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't really care for them but I do flyball, I have a tiny house, I like to take my dogs on trips and we compete once a month so I literally cannot *fit* a 120+lb dog in my house or my van comfortably. If other people want them, it makes no difference to me.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Msmaria said:


> I've had a few people ask me if he's mixed with a Great Dane? Lol actually one of those said HE WAS mixed with a Great Dane. I've had a few ask if he was part coyote because of his sable color. But mostly like the poster below, I get alot of wow a german shepherd, he's beautiful, he's a big boy.


I was asked if my guy was a BLK Wolf????


----------



## FirefighterGSD (Jan 20, 2014)

LaRen616 said:


> I don't approve of breeders breeding for large over standard dogs but if a reputable breeder ends up producing a freak then I'll gladly take it...


:thumbup:


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Lilie said:


> He is a LH with poor pigment. Lost his saddle etc. He looks like a cream & red sable. So nobody ever believes he's AKC registered. His long hair makes him look even bigger.


I would not be overly surprised if people are confused by him. I don't recall ever seeing a LH GSD in person myself?

Mostly the Saddle backs are the ones I see.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yuppers. If they don't look like rin tin tin.....

My Smitty dog, with his tipped over soft ears and leggy build -possibly mix rescue- with a short coat, wheat/tan and black never mistaken for anything but a 'real' german shepherd. He's not that big either, just under 80 pounds.





Lilie said:


> He is a LH with poor pigment. Lost his saddle etc. He looks like a cream & red sable. So nobody ever believes he's AKC registered. His long hair makes him look even bigger.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Chip18 said:


> I was asked if my guy was a BLK Wolf????


LOL! I bumped into a couple at petsmart, with a black a year or so ago. When I complimented them on their beautiful black **german shepherd** they were so surprised.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Just to touch on big -v- small, I know of a beautiful GSD boy that weights 50kg (110lb) he is the biggest shepherd I have seen and has the most wonderful stable temperament, however he doesn't run, just idly walks along, he may get up to a trot. I'm not sure why he doesn't or can't run, but I assume it is because he is overweight (he has no waist and is very thick around the middle). 

He is from show lines, I know there are owners of GSDs on this forum with a dog around the 110lb range - are these dogs working line?


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Lucy is EEGSD line, almost 106 pounds, and she is not overweight. She runs a lot twice a day, and jumps a lot. But, her jumps are not of those you imagine in agility. She is very elegant dog, it was very easy to train her, has superb working abilities, but, I should forget making a sports dog out of her. Pity, she is too bulky, too heavy. Well, East European lines, still, are very good working lines. I wonder, what these guys are for, except hugging them for photographs?
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=k...oIs4sniBKSkgLAD&ved=0CCoQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=538


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Chip18 said:


> I would not be overly surprised if people are confused by him. I don't recall ever seeing a LH GSD in person myself?
> 
> Mostly the Saddle backs are the ones I see.


Sire was white, bitch was saddle back. He is the only LH from any litters created by each. He is bigger than either. He is a throw back from somewhere.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Oversized are not allowed in NYC...same with a 64 oz. SuperSlurpee....

SuperG


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

SuperG said:


> Oversized are not allowed in NYC...same with a 64 oz. SuperSlurpee....
> 
> SuperG



I love the 64 oz SuperSlurpee....lol.:laugh:


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

SuperG said:


> Oversized are not allowed in NYC...same with a 64 oz. SuperSlurpee....
> 
> SuperG


They you just get two 32oz ones! Wonderful for businesses, people spend more to get the same amount.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> LOL! I bumped into a couple at petsmart, with a black a year or so ago. When I complimented them on their beautiful black **german shepherd** they were so surprised.


LOL!!! They most likely got ripped off!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Harry and Lola said:


> Just to touch on big -v- small, I know of a beautiful GSD boy that weights 50kg (110lb) he is the biggest shepherd I have seen and has the most wonderful stable temperament, however he doesn't run, just idly walks along, he may get up to a trot. I'm not sure why he doesn't or can't run, but I assume it is because he is overweight (he has no waist and is very thick around the middle).
> 
> He is from show lines, I know there are owners of GSDs on this forum with a dog around the 110lb range - are these dogs working line?


My guy's 117lbs and has a waist, He only trots also but he's a rescue with wobblers syndrome.

Other that he's GSD all the way!!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Harry and Lola said:


> Just to touch on big -v- small, I know of a beautiful GSD boy that weights 50kg (110lb) he is the biggest shepherd I have seen and has the most wonderful stable temperament, however he doesn't run, just idly walks along, he may get up to a trot. I'm not sure why he doesn't or can't run, but I assume it is because he is overweight (he has no waist and is very thick around the middle).
> 
> He is from show lines, I know there are owners of GSDs on this forum with a dog around the 110lb range - are these dogs working line?


My Buddy & Shadow's sire was a 100 + # working SAR dog. Dam was close to 100#'s and she was a working SAR dog as well. Nothing says you have to be small to work.

John Henry 










Here is another one of their SAR dogs.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Lilie said:


> Sire was white, bitch was saddle back. He is the only LH from any litters created by each. He is bigger than either. He is a throw back from somewhere.


Really?? That can happen, I just "assumed" he was from LH parents?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

shepherdmom said:


> My Buddy & Shadow's sire was a 100 + # working SAR dog. Dam was close to 100#'s and she was a working SAR dog as well. Nothing says you have to be small to work.
> 
> John Henry
> 
> ...


I'd consider 100lbs just right myself but yeah that is "apparently" over sized.

Is that a Mastiff???


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Chip18 said:


> I'd consider 100lbs just right myself but yeah that is "apparently" over sized.
> 
> Is that a Mastiff???


Yup.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

David Taggart said:


> I wonder, what these guys are for, except hugging them for photographs?
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=k...oIs4sniBKSkgLAD&ved=0CCoQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=538


Well there job is being a pet. 

But..I did Goggle King Shepard and found on Wiki (granted no the last word in wel anything but still:

The king shepherd is cross-bred dog developed in the 1990s by blending German Shepherds with Alaskan Malamutes and Great Pyrenees (????)

What is that about?? I know after what 10 generations the off spring will breed true to the Dam but still?? I though this was Band Dogge stuff???


Are there any "King Shepard's here?????


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

Chip18 said:


> Well there job is being a pet.
> 
> But..I did Goggle King Shepard and found on Wiki (granted no the last word in wel anything but still:
> 
> ...



Not pure bred GSDs but for people looking for an oversized GSD type dog, they're a good bet. Also google Shiloh Shepherd, which is another breed derived from the GSD.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

NormanF said:


> Not pure bred GSDs but for people looking for an oversized GSD type dog, they're a good bet. Also google Shiloh Shepherd, which is another breed derived from the GSD.


Yes I saw that no AKC or UKC registration?? I saw a reference to the Shiloh Shepard, I thought that was historic info?

I'll check that out also!  

My guy is just a plain old OS GSD, but this is all very interesting!


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

If you acquire one, enjoy it for the breed it is. Just don't pass it off as a GSD, for it isn't one.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

I dont like it, If I wanted a larger breed id have bought one. My girl is 60 lbs and shes constantly called a boy and a big dog. If she weighed more then the floor would be torn up and when she punches me it would hurt alot more, not to mention food cost and poop.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

volcano said:


> I dont like it, If I wanted a larger breed id have bought one. My girl is 60 lbs and shes constantly called a boy and a big dog. If she weighed more then the floor would be torn up and when she punches me it would hurt alot more, not to mention food cost and poop.


I know the food costs and poop isn't that much difference between dogs and the low end of standard and dogs at the high end of standard. I have two 50-60 lb mixes that eat almost as much as my 90# male and 80# female GSDs. The all scratch up the floor they all hurt when they punch you. I love them all no matter what the size. When I wanted a 50-60 # dog I went and got a mix when I wanted big dogs I went out and got German Shepherds.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Chip18 said:


> Really?? That can happen, I just "assumed" he was from LH parents?


Noppers. There are many threads in this forum on the genetics behind LH GSDs. When I bought him, I didn't know he was going to be a LH. Love him just the same, but wasn't looking for a LH.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lilie said:


> Noppers. There are many threads in this forum on the genetics behind LH GSDs. When I bought him, I didn't know he was going to be a LH. Love him just the same, but wasn't looking for a LH.


I love Hondo. He is so handsome, his coloring is so unique, he reminds me of an animal in a fantasy movie. :wub:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I love Hondo. He is so handsome, his coloring is so unique, he reminds me of an animal in a fantasy movie. :wub:


Shhhhh.....He thinks he is too!!! I don't tell him any different!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Regarding size vs work. 

When the physics of the type of work really come into play agility and endurance are what the smaller dogs bring to the table and what is usually needed.

Of course there's always some exceptions but just browse online at PD and Military working dog sites and you'll see mostly dogs to the standard or smaller side of standard actually working.

Like I told the lady that wouldn't stop arguing about Ilda being too small and that police dogs are always much bigger...."You don't see many St. Bernards doing police work do you?" (or even many Rotties doing LE work come to think of it....)

It's not a slam against larger dogs/larger breeds it's just the law of physics demands different builds and physiques to do certain jobs. 

Sort of like you don't see exceptionally tall women competing in gymnastics, the physics of what must be done vs the physics of their bodies just don't match up. 

I say this as someone who owns and loves my WGSL but I also accept that my trainer's Czech dog and Mali are far more agile and quick then she is and probably push come to shove especially in hot weather, their leaner lanky build will put them ahead in endurance too.

I just don't think we should take the law of physics too personally. 

btw- My preference, I will look to have GSDs within the standard for the breed for several reasons. One of the main reasons I would not want a really large breed like a Rottie or Great Dane is because they really do tend to have shorter life span......


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Lilie said:


> Noppers. There are many threads in this forum on the genetics behind LH GSDs. When I bought him, I didn't know he was going to be a LH. Love him just the same, but wasn't looking for a LH.


Well that's even more confusing??? But he is a looker!


----------

